# A reason not to weed the garden



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Great pix!

What type of "weeds" are those? My weeds usually don't have flowers.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Nice pics
Isnt it funny how when you start foolin with bees (or think about it) all of a sudden you notice everything that blooms and wonder if the bees are working it :applause:


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

*A few more photos*





































I believe the weed is _Aster pilosus_.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## EvaST-B (Mar 31, 2008)

Would you mind if I used some of these pictures for bee displays, etc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Excellent photos!
Thank you for sharing.
Ernie


----------



## GA-Mark (Sep 3, 2009)

Great pics! :applause: I use to hate goldenrod , now I love it or all weeds for that matter. Reason we do'nt see weeds bloom is we pull ,mow, spray them when they come up. I work for a utilty company as we ride from job to job they are a lot of weeds in ditches. Think it's cause rightways aren't getting mowed but twice a year. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Finally got a fairly good photo of one of the darker bees. Was overcast with poor lighting today. However, I was able to get a few pictures.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Very Good photos. 5 years ago if you would have told me I would be looking and loving bees as I do today ,I would replied NEVER. How things change. :applause:


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

great pics. :applause: Once I satrted keeping bees I think I started thinking about plants and there location in a whole new way. If I see something about to bloom close to my house, before I wouldn't care, now I go. "Oh, the girls will like that"


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Love the pictures ...Ditto here...prior to keeping bees we had a very manicured yard and surrounding fields. I'd spend a week in the spring and fall mowing the pastures, and open spaces with the tractor and bush hog. Now it's a grown up wilderness with goldenrod and asters and wildflowers everywhere. We let the yard grow up taller with the little white clover thriving. It really changes your prespective to keep bees.

Tim


----------

